# Rockfish Predictions



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Any predictions on when the cows will start hitting at Sandy Point? I'm curious on what everyone elses opinions are on this since we had such a cold winter. Hopefully that is a good thing for fishing this spring. 

I am thinking the first week of April. Yes I think they will start a little late. Who knows they may be there now and I am missing them.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

what's the current water temp at SPSP?


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*NOAA bouy at Thomas Point*

Thomas point is showing 43.6 degrees and chestertown bouy is 42.5


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I want a late start, maybe then we might be able to catch one when trophy season starts. But, didn't MD ban C&R during spawning period?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

CrawFish said:


> I want a late start, maybe then we might be able to catch one when trophy season starts. But, didn't MD ban C&R during spawning period?


hmm...I hadn't heard that. If so, it doesn't make much sense to have the spring fling.

By the way, I say that first cow hits when the water hits 45 degrees. Sometime next week.?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Striped Bass (Bay) C&R*

I just talk to MD DNR Fisheries about this.

We are good to go. C&R is from Mar. 1, 2010 to May 3, 2010. I know; I asked it about the over lapping of dates for C&R and the Trophy season and she doesn't know why they did that. I also told here the the C&R dates are the same as the Squa. Flats. ...... bottom line looks like they don't proof read their regulation very good before releasing them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

History has shown that AI produces record fish (surf not bay) during the May-timeframe just about every year...

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If not this weekend next weekend.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm going to start next weekend, but don't think the big girls will show till after easter.:beer:


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> History has shown that AI produces record fish (surf not bay) during the May-timeframe just about every year...
> 
> Sandcrab


May 15th is the magic weekend for the surf


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> what's the current water temp at SPSP?


48.9 degrees at PLO (Station 44042 - Potomac, MD )


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> History has shown that AI produces record fish (surf not bay) during the May-timeframe just about every year...
> 
> Sandcrab


When are you taking me?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> i'm going to start next weekend, but don't think the big girls will show till after easter.:beer:


I'm guessing it's gonna start the week before easter. Just checked the DNR fishing report archives for the last 4 years and it seems to start about the same time every year.


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Remember easter is on a different date every year, sometimes its early, sometimes late!!!!!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

summerschool said:


> Remember easter is on a different date every year, sometimes its early, sometimes late!!!!!!


right this year it's on April 4th


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

last easter my wife and i were in fenwick isl. wind at 30mph and rain. like yesterday.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> last easter my wife and i were in fenwick isl. wind at 30mph and rain. like yesterday.


perfect for a romantic walk on the beach


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

more like being draged to all the outlets and little stores she could find


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> 48.9 degrees at PLO (Station 44042 - Potomac, MD )


With temps like that there should be some resident fish around.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm having a hard time believing that temperature.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

49 at cbbt 46 at solomons isl., 43 at thomas point, damn this rain and snow melt


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

wait till 50-55 degrees of water there should be at least some resident striper


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

uuhhh...there are always resident stripers to be caught at any temperature in the bay....


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*temps are steady at 45.3 degrees*

I beleive there ARE some that have caught migrating stripers already locally, but will not tell, so some may run in stealth mode.:fishing:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Im hoping they will be in the SUSKY by easter weekend cause we are making the run home that weekend and momma gave me the go-head to fish Fri night and Sat !!!


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

The key is the herring and shad . When they start to appear its on !!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

In my experience monitoring the boards and fishing, 50 is the magic water temp at Sandy Point.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Provided...*



HuskyMD said:


> When are you taking me?


1. Lose the skunk...
2. Probably May time frame. I have a week-long trout fishing trip that I go to in Western MD. After that (and provided you do not bring any skunk wif you), we'll roll. 
3. Still have to get AI permit and Park pass...
4. You gonna bring your son fishing this year?

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> 1. Lose the skunk...
> 2. Probably May time frame. I have a week-long trout fishing trip that I go to in Western MD. After that (and provided you do not bring any skunk wif you), we'll roll.
> 3. Still have to get AI permit and Park pass...
> 4. You gonna bring your son fishing this year?
> ...


He would probably love to come. You got room for him?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No problem... Just the 3 of us...

Sandcrab


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

they opened the flood gates at conowingo dam, very dangerous on the flats now and might screw up fishing this week further south


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Based on water temps and time of year, the first wave of fish are here now. The problem is the horrific runoff we've gotten from all the rain and snowmelt up in the mountains. If the water has the clarity of chocolate milk the fish can't find the bait. We'll need at least a week of no rain for this crap to clear out.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*how long until the muddy waters reach mid bay anyone?*

after dam opening!!!!!! ###@@@@@^^^^^& fine time to do so,,,i think they planned it to mess up catch and release


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

VIEW THE MUDSLIDE COMING DOWN OUR WAY. this is the adverse effect of the dam opening. they must have opened all gates.


http://mddnr.chesapeakebay.net/NASAimagery/EyesInTheSky.cfm


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

BAYFISHER said:


> VIEW THE MUDSLIDE COMING DOWN OUR WAY. this is the adverse effect of the dam opening. they must have opened all gates.
> 
> 
> http://mddnr.chesapeakebay.net/NASAimagery/EyesInTheSky.cfm


That don't look good


----------



## dreadK (Oct 10, 2009)

BAYFISHER said:


> VIEW THE MUDSLIDE COMING DOWN OUR WAY. this is the adverse effect of the dam opening. they must have opened all gates.
> 
> 
> http://mddnr.chesapeakebay.net/NASAimagery/EyesInTheSky.cfm


Too simplistic. While the opening of the damn does capture a lot of "this" picture...the effect would probably be the same without the damn, given the current landuse and land cover in Central PA. Even with the damn not being "opened up full" the water would make it through, regardless. Look at the Potomac in the pic...there's no damn, just a reflection of the rain effects, storm drainage patterns, and speed of the river below Washington. D.C., etc in that river basin. To some extent these are normal seasonal occurrences...made perhaps a little worse by the big snows. Still, thanks for posting the site, that's interesting...I'll be looking at it after every big storm event. 

Oh, and without the damn on the Susquehanna the flow pattern might look a little different, but I doubt, with all that runoff coming down the Susquehanna anyway, the pic would be all that different.
Go Terps!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

maybe that will flush out the 30 MILLION gallons of RAW sewage the went into the patapsco river over the weekend  when they open the flood gates you better not be on the flats, hell they sometimes flood port deposit, and every thing that's built up behind the dam gets flushed out including hole trees and very large logs


----------

